# Fred Bear Cub ... 50's-60's



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

My neighbor found a lot of 8 Fred Bear "Cubs" from about 30# to 41# all 60" pretty good shape for the most part. They seem to be atleast from the 60's ... Leather grips .."Glass powered" on the limbs. Sample serial # 24AG51 ..

What do you know about these?
What are they worth?

I think he is going to sell them all ....
__________________


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My first bow was a Bear Cub in 1956. It was about 40# as I recall. Wish I still had it.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I can get you one .... :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Best way to find out what they're worth is to do a search of completed sales on eBay and see what people have been paying for similar bows. 

You can also put one up for sale with a ridiculously high hidden reserve price and see what people are willing to bid.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Id like to have one if the price is right !


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

I have one 
$50.00 to $60.00 in fair shape +shipping
more if better shape
Gregg


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bear Cub*

They were still making them up into the early 70's I belive. Most shops had them as rental bows. I know in 1967 they sold for 24.95. :sad:


----------



## 301driver (Dec 8, 2003)

Interested in a 30# cub if you want to sell it.


----------



## Raineman71 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its been a year. Got any left?


----------

